# Best Scbools in Sydney



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

My wife and kids are moving to Sydney by end of this year. I would like to know what are the best public schools (primary & secondary) and whether there is any ranking to the schools by the government. 

2nd question:my daughter will go to secondary school while younger ones to the primary. Now what if my home will not fall into the catchment area for 2 schools (primary & secondary) what options are available to me in this case?

Thanks


----------



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

Any advise?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi tfk257,

Its very difficult for anyone to comment because you haven't specified which area you are looking at living in. If you say the eastern suburbs then I can recommend a few because that's where we live and we are expecting our first child so we have been looking around.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------

